# UFC 59: Reality Check



## Andrew Green (Feb 22, 2006)

On April 15, UFC comes to California for the first time when "UFC 59: Reality Check" goes live from the Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim! Tito Ortiz returns to the Octagon for one of the most important fights of his career when he takes on "The Ultimate Fighter" superstar Forrest Griffin in a Light Heavyweight battle. Also on the card, the rematch between Andre Arlovski and Tim Sylvia for the heavyweight title...Fight  Card


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this one! I'm not a huge Forrest Griffin fan, but I really hate Tito, so it should be interesting to watch. I hope Arlovski at least gives us somethin entertaining to watch when he beats down Sylvia!

7sm


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like a great line-up!! I'm looking forward to that one!  Looking at the fighters, it'll be a hard one to call.

Mike


----------



## Cujo (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a great fight night, but I would not want to be Sylvia!
I'm also a fan of anyone fighting Tito.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## DavidCC (Feb 24, 2006)

If Forrest wins, can he take Ortiz's spot on the next season of TUF?  Please?!


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree!

I don't get it, I really don't.  Doesn't matter where I look it seems very difficult to find any Tito fans anymore.  Yet he keeps getting pushed into the spotlight...

My understanding is that his contract guarantees him a title shot too, so even if Forest beats him he gets to fight Chuck for the Title at some point.

Truthfully, I'd be ok with Forest beating him, followed by Chuck beating him and a grand finale of Ken Shamrock beating him.


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 26, 2006)

Its good for ratings. There will allways be those people who like the *******s, and all the other people who dont will need someone to dislike...thus Tito's career keeps moving along.

7sm


----------

